# Introducing Cierny vom Eisenherz!!!



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

My girl was FINALLY born last night! It seems like I've been waiting forever. I feel so privilaged to be getting her since she was the only female in the litter and it seemed like that's what everyone wanted. 
Right now there are only 2 videos up, but hopefully I'll be getting some pictures soon! I'll update here as I get new pics and videos...



Qira&CapriChicopups9 11 11 022 - YouTube

Qira&CapriChicopups9-11-11 020.MPG - YouTube

Planned name: Cierny vom Eisenherz
Shipping Planned: Mid-November?
Gender: Female
Breeder: vom Eisenherz near Chicago, IL
Lines: West German Working
Sire: V2(US) Chico vom Inheidener See - German Shepherd Dog
Dam: V Capri vom Hagenberg - German Shepherd Dog

Status: Born 9-11-11. Sable female.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Adorable and congrats! I know the feeling of waiting....it's horrible! We will be picking up our girl on Sat at 7 weeks, and I cannot wait!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats! 
Nice person/breeder (Jen)....and I was looking into a female (possibly) from that litter also.
I'm on the *search* for a nice WL female...and have a couple "breeders" in mind....Jen was one of them (re: this litter).
I'm in no rush....so the perfect female (for what I want & expect) will be found.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What cute babies. The wait will go by quickly I hope.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

The mini bulldozer. Hehe~


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you! 

Her birthday will always be remembered.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

So, how many times have you watched the videos? lol 

Congrats!!!! I can't wait to see this little pumpkin!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Thanks all. Kelli: That's what I thought last night! xD 
Josie: I lost count! Kelli was kind enough to inform me that there were 'pictures, oh no wait, videos' up as we were driving back from the club last night. xD Needless to say, I NEARLY pulled over to try and get them to play on my phone. 
Jenni said that she got some pictures this morning, so hopefully I'll have some pics to share later.


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh how cute!  The wait for us was unbearable. So worth it, but for us it went by fast we picked him up at 7 weeks.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awwww looks like a great mother!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

YAYYY! We have pictures! 36 hours old!

I'm _pretty _sure Cierny is in the middle of the 3 laying side by side. 









Pretty sure this one has the 3 boys up front. Cierny is in the background eating I think.









Corrado, the bicolor male









Again, pretty sure she's the one in the middle...









And finally, her first close up!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

From everything I've heard, Capri is a GREAT mother. xD


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

How can I love her so much already? xD


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on your brand new pup!! She is gorgeous already!!

While I was watching the video my girl was doing the head tilt wondering where the puppy squeals were coming from  I know she had one littler before I got her, and wonder if she recognizes the sound of babies.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

congrats on your baby! By the way. Capri and Chico are nice looking dogs!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Yay!!! We have a new video! 
The puppies are 10 days old in the following link. Hopefully there will be some pictures up soon as well.
Cpups w babysitter Caleb 10days old - YouTube


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

ahhhhh so cute, Where is the mom in the video?


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

lol. She's probably outside playing or eating. Apparently those are the two things she enjoys most in the world.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was adorable...love sleeping puppies


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

She sent pictures!!! So so so happy! Cierny is so pretty!
These are from today, so she is exactly 2 weeks old in them!









Cierny and Mom(Capri):









Angry Cierny:


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

And one of the litter:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Exciting to see pupdates. When I was waiting for Karlo, his breeder would send Sunday Pupdates, and it was always great to see the changes in the litter. When we took him home, she sent along a CD of all the pics she took during the 8 weeks. I treasure it! Just looked thru it last night when I was looking for a shot of his color at 1 week. Video's are a bonus!!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

I know! Updates are the highlight of my week! Or in this case, weeks. That was such a cool thing for your breeder to do. Very thoughtful.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

They're so sweet. I was watching the video with my Great Dane couch potato right next to me. All of a sudden she jumped up, ran over to the window next to me and started looking out the window for those puppies. I've never seen her move so suddenly for any reason. :laugh:


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

*3 weeks down, 5 more to go!!!*

No video this week (yet), but I do have pictures!!!

Cierny









Cierny and brother-Cierny is in the back.









Cierny and brother, Corrado









Full litter-Cierny is on the far left.









Apparently, she's a "bruiser". Story from the breeder:
"This morning, I slid a paper plate w/some food on it to see if they'd eat YET, and I startled her. Their eyesight isn't great, and it did slide toward her pretty fast. She barked and ran AT me for a second, then stepped in the food, realized what it was and nibbled at it briefly. Pretty funny that she was going to take on this unknown intruder at 3 weeks old."
5 more weeks! I can't waaaait!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

I didn't realize there were more pictures. xD


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY cute!!! congrats)


----------



## Celtic Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

*Introducing*

Vitamin E for his coat.
Eggs in diet for shine.
Carrots to bring out some orange/gold.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

oh my gosh, too cute for words!!!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

*4 Week Pics!!!!*

Here's 4 week old pics!

Capri and Puppies:



























*CHOMP*


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She is just too cute for words!!!!! How do you pronounce her name? I read out as see rny, is the correct?


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

lol. That's how I thought it was pronounced at first as well, but it's actually pronounced like "chair-nee".


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Such a serious little buggar.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

AAWWW how adorable! Puppy cuteness! Geez time flies by so fast. Mine is almost 8 months old, not really a pup anymore


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Sooooo....how many of you think she looks coated???


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

*5 week pics!*

Cierny @ 5 weeks! Turns out she's most probably coated. Oh well! More fluff for me to love! It makes her even cuter in my opinion...
xD










Cierny and a brother:









Cierny and a brother again:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

YEP! Completely and totally in love with her. xD I couldn't say no. Well, I did, but then 10 minutes later I freaked out and was like "NOOOOO. PLEASE IGNORE THAT EMAIL!!!!" 

Now I'm already hoping for new pics....


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh I'm so happy!! Yipppppppppe!! (you had me worried) She is so beautiful! I can't wait to meet that little ball of fluff. I too am waiting for more pics......


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Say "Thaaaank you Keeeellliiii" xD JOKING. Or am I?


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Here are 3 more...

Cierny and 2 of her brothers. She's the one giving the surprising kiss. xD









That's my girl!









She wants out!!!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

hahahah. Thank you Kelli...you were actually right for once! *runs and hides*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow I think Ive oded on cuteness. They are all beautiful and from the thread your little girl sounds like she was ready to charge at a very young age.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

6 week pictures and so freakin' full of herself! 
Breeder:
'Just came in from feeding. She got the first leg quarter, and before disappearing into the house to eat it, she had to show all her brothers what she had, one by one- prancing, tail up, head as high as she could get it w/a leg quarter in her mouth. LOL'










Kinda blurry...









My new avatar. For now. All of my dogs seem to like to wink at me!


















Stalker much???









Cierny and her brothers...









The 3 Musketeers!









This isn't her. It's 2 of her brothers, but I thought this picture was cool because of the contrast between them...


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Bump!  Just cause she's so cute.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awwww I just love this little girl!!! She is so freakin cute! Just a little ball of fluff.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Cierny gets in Sunday afternoon! I am SOOOOOO excited!!! No 7 week pictures because it rained and Jenni didn't feel like ruining her camera. xD She went to get her health certificate today and, just a few days away from being 8 weeks, Cierny weighs 17.6lbs. This gives a whole new meaning to me calling her a porker. xD

Many pictures will be posted Sunday and thereafter I'm sure.


----------

